# Tame woodie escaped



## floydwoodie (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi, my.8 week old hand reared woodie just got out. What are the chances she'll come back and what can I do to get her to do so??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't really see there is much you can do based on what you have said. Was she inside your house or in an outdoor flight? Is she hanging around in a nearby tree or just gone completely?

Kinda depends on just how tame - attached to you - she is. Woodies and collared doves are less likely to return than other pigeons, and are also more likely to get confused and lost if they were very young when found and are not familiar with the area and where to go.


----------



## floydwoodie (Sep 17, 2014)

She was in the house and was rescued at 7 days old. I suspect she's in the tree in the next garden but its just gone dark. Going to go to bed early and get up at dawn to see if its her. Absolutely distraught.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There is certainly more chance of her returning to you if she is in sight tomorrow, anyway.

Some food that she likes could tempt her.


----------

